# meat breeds



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

anyone who raises meat goats can add a little desription of their breed here in this thread or make another topic if you like. I would like to learn more about different meat breeds.


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

I use my Nubian wethers for meat and have been very happy with the amount of meat that I get off of them.

My husband and I have purchased a couple boer wethers to butcher and have found that we get the same amount of meat from our Nubis. However, at some point in the not-to-distant future we would like to add a boer to our herd for cross-breeding.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for your input. I plan to add at least 1 boer doe to my herd.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

This is a whiney little problem but I have trouble getting past the name of this thread. I love my goats and yes, they are meat makers for me. But that is the most difficult part of this process. I can deal with the term meat goats but I'm have real problems with the market part which goes straight to the unpleasantest part. How about just calling it "meat goats" or "market goats" or something. Something that makes the living goat the primary topic?
Silly I know- and don't think this is any critisism of anyone because I have trouble with it - it is totally my problem. But sometimes I really want to talk about meat goat problems and live in denial about the end product. I have managed to compartmentalize the raising of my own meat by having my pets- the does- and my product- the bucklings.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

are you asking me to change my topic to market goats??? or the meat market title?????


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Enjoytheride since this forum has many other forums were you can discuss your living goats I think there are enough locations were you can enjoy doing just that.

The name Meat Market is in no way a derogatory term for all meat breeds but it is just a "fun" title for the forum.

If you take note of all the forum titles they all have their idiosyncrasies that don't match up totally to all topics discussed under that forum. 

I am sorry the name bothers you so but I hope it doesn't cause you to dislike The Goat Spot because of it.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We have Boers here and a couple of Nubians. Males go either in the freezer or to someone elses place to earn a living or to feed a family.
The Boers dress out at about 65% of live weight.
Last yr was basically our first season for selling. The yr prior when it came near the time for processing I cried for a couple of weeks cause I was so in love with them. But I went with them to the packer's, he asked if I wanted to watch. 
Since raising meat goats is what I have chosen to do I had to face it. It was quick & painless, they didn't know what hit them. He told me he had never seen such good looking goats and also commented on the great carcasses.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

nancy d, will you pm me on how they do the meat goats...my cousin's goat went for that and I was wanting to know how they put them down.


----------



## Duchesse (Oct 31, 2007)

I don't raise meat goats, I have two pet pygmy does but, I am an avid reader . I "discovered" goats about a year ago and since then I have absorbed almost everything about goats I can get my hands on. One of the best and most invaluable books in my humble library is,

*Meat Goats *_Their History, Management and Diseases _ by Stephanie Mitcham and Allison Mitcham

Herein they describe the goats listed below and the general use, pros and cons of each in the search for the perfect meat goat to meet the needs of this growing industry.

*Meat Goats*

spanish goat aka brush goat
Boer aka South African Boer
Kiko
Myotonic
genemaster (Kiko/Boer cross)

*Dual Purpose*

Nubian
Kinder (pygmy/nubian cross)
Pygmy
*Angora* (the general consensus among goat meat lovers is "superior", the "best", the "diamond meat")

In short order this book covers all you want to know about meat goats and then some.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for that wonderful info Duchesse!!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Am I reading that right...A kinder would be a meat goat?


----------



## ksacres (Oct 30, 2007)

I think a Kinder is more a dual purpose, after all, it's a cross between a Pygmy and a Nubian, both of which can be used for meat, and add in the dairy from a Nubian, you're all set for dual purpose.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

ok thanks


----------



## Duchesse (Oct 31, 2007)

After choosing goats for my hobby farm I had to decide which one. I wanted a prolific goat because my main reasons for keeping goats were to enjoy the birth process on a regular basis. I also sought a breed that could provide meat, milk and was hardy and compact. I found that the Kinder fits the bill although I still have yet to buy one.

Info on this breed can be found at the Kinder Goat Breeders Association (KGBA). This is a new breed started only about 20 years ago. A cross between a Pygmy buck and a Nubian doe.

They are dual-purpose. They are said to have very good meat to bone ratio, and give loads of high quality sweet and creamy milk. Add to that they will breed year round, regularly producing triplets and quads, easy milking teats (Nubian influence), friendly temperments, hardiness, compact size, good feed efficiency and you have a goat that is *perfect for my purposes. *

I checked the breeders at the site. They are few and far between in my neck of the woods but, they are not expensive or considered rare.

I'm in NY. *ANYONE IN MY NECK OF THE WOODS WITH A KINDER DOE FOR SALE?*


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Duchesse, why not breed your own? Buy a Pygmy Buck and a Nubian Doe.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Duchesse, Thanks for your reply....Maybe crossing those does with Cocoa wont be a terrible thing.


----------



## Duchesse (Oct 31, 2007)

Sara said:


> Duchesse, why not breed your own? Buy a Pygmy Buck and a Nubian Doe.


I'd love to but at this time I have limited space. Soon I will be buying a few acres and then I'm going to try. I've check the web site http://www.kindergoats.com, where they give you step by step instructions.

Your "starter kit" consist of a registered Nubian doe and a registered Pygmy buck.

There is line breeding involved which is also explained along with what to look for to keep and to cull.


----------



## prairiewolf (Oct 17, 2007)

We raise Percentage Boers, we have had a few Boer/Nubian crosses too and have been very happy with them!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

The boer/nubian crosses doe very well in the fair as market animals!!!


----------

